# Any information on Dish 1000???



## winston_one (Feb 12, 2005)

I got a look at a Dish 1000 the other day. It was smaller than the superdish and had a Bracket for three LNB's 119, 110, and 129. It looked very similar to the DTV tri-LNB dishes. I didn't see any kind of switch in the box, but one of the LNB's appeared to be a standard DP dual. so I assume it would still need a 34 switch.

Does anyone know what the plans are for the Dish 1000, where it will be used and what the 129 sat has or is going to have?


----------



## QasDishGuy (Jul 23, 2005)

I received my first test unit for the Dish 1000 Teusday, and had time to play with it some today. It does not appear the 129 is active yet. I'm very curious what their plans are myself, any news?

The booklet states certain receivers should be compatible "out of the box" but none have/had the 129 satellite available, and being *very* experienced I was unable to get the dish to pick up a 3rd satellite (very little movement from the dp dual lnb on my signal meter).

The dish itself is the same as the Dish 500, except the reflector (dish plate itself) and the Y bracket (is a 3-way Y). The dish is designed for the DP Plus and a DP dual, and the single kit comes with both. Your supposed to use a 4 and a 1/2 foot cable looped around the polar plate to connect the DP dual to the DP Plus. I easily got 115% on the 119 and 95% on the 110, but even updating to the latest software and checking with my meter from the dual got no signal from the 129.


edit: Oh and intial reports/rumors is international, but I see so much value in taking away some of the new "must carry" markets and the replacement of Dish's Superdish that I have heard about.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/Dish1000.htm for links to pictures. No additional information there about what it will be used for until speculation is replaced with fact, or at least an announcement.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

In recent updates some receivers have the 129 and the newer 119K in the signal test screen. If it turns out that 129 only does 8PSK for HD then some of the receivers will not indicate a signal is there.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Why would Dish Network spend money to upgrade customers from a SuperDish to the Dish1000? They would have already spent a lot to upgrade them to a SuperDish. This would just cost them a bit more money.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

QasDishGuy, how about posting some pictures?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Will there ever be one made to pick up 105, 119, & 110?


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

JohnGfun said:


> Will there ever be one made to pick up 105, 119, & 110?


Oh my goodness. One already exists. It's called the SUPERDISH! It's been around for two years. You've posted nearly 900 times and didn't know that existed. :lol:


----------



## QasDishGuy (Jul 23, 2005)

Will do on the pictures, will take some tomorrow, though I'm not sure how to host them here but sure I can figure it out.

On the upgrade question its pretty simple, they are replacing LNB's in groves, they pay a lot more to install a superdish than they would a dish 1000 (I would assume their pay schedule for a dish 1000 would be similar if not exactly the same as a dish 500), and overall the Superdish is a lot harder to install and/or learn (it strays from the standardization of Dish, different size bolts, etc)

For example, we pay $30 for adding a 2nd dish for must carry, and $45 for a Superdish upgrade. These are of course just a basis of cost, the difference is actually higher but other costs are factored in that our installers do not have to pay for. This is in addition to the extended price of the Superdish and/or parts.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Pictures of Dish1000 posted here http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=78987


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

so that 129 gonna be circular LNB (as 110 or 119 say) as well, or Linear (as 105 / 121)?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Circular as it's a DBS satellite. 

Now I only wish I had a receiver which worked with 129 so I could see what was up there.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

chaddux said:


> Oh my goodness. One already exists. It's called the SUPERDISH! It's been around for two years. You've posted nearly 900 times and didn't know that existed. :lol:


Perhaps he meant one of this size and shape which is different thann the Superdish.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Circular as it's a DBS satellite.
> 
> Now I only wish I had a receiver which worked with 129 so I could see what was up there.


JohnH - 129 - Do you see anything "up there"?


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Geronimo said:


> Perhaps he meant one of this size and shape which is different thann the Superdish.


Exactly...Thank You!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Do not pay attention to him .. it's just "chaddux at his best"


----------



## QasDishGuy (Jul 23, 2005)

Like I said when I pointed the dish I was unable to register a signal on the DP dual on the 129, doesn't mean it wasnt there as the receiver I was using wouldnt register the 129, but I'll try again next week and post my results.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmmm..... does the Dish 1000 have more surface area to receive the satellites than the Dish 500, thus improving the reception of the satellites?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, by Scott's report it have same size as Dish500 or bigger.


----------



## Null (Sep 5, 2002)

So what are you supposed to do if you need 105 or 121 as well as 110/119/129? And where's the DPP64 or 88 or whatever switch? (61.5/77/105/110/119/121/129)? Plus who-knows-what going on with more KuX and Ka locations? People are going to get mad if they get a choice that's HD/Locals/Significantly Viewed Locals/Internationals/Sky Angel, pick only two or three. Especially if they need two or three Superdishes to do it.


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

P Smith said:


> Yes, by Scott's report it have same size as SuperDish or bigger.


WRONG

the dish 1000 is a little bit bigger than the 500. I think its about a few inches smaller than the directv phase III dishes... if not the same size..


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I did not say it was bigger then a superdish. The size of it is between a Dish 500 and a Superdish.

I was not expecting the surprise Dish 1000 on Friday so I didn't have a measuring tape with me.

Thanks go to mark jackson and jim defranco for making this all possible.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott, I wonder why Mark and Jim didn't tell you what's happening with 129, what receiver you should be using, and why you can't lock onto it. That's odd...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

goaliebob99 said:


> WRONG
> 
> the dish 1000 is a little bit bigger than the 500. I think its about a few inches smaller than the directv phase III dishes... if not the same size..


If I would reply, I would say _incorrect_ , but WRONG ! What's exactly wrong ?
If it really bigger then Dish500.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The wrong was in reference to your comparison with the *SuperDISH* not the DISH500.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Scott, I wonder why Mark and Jim didn't tell you what's happening with 129, what receiver you should be using, and why you can't lock onto it. That's odd...


I don't find it that odd actually, they did the same thing when they sent me one of the first production units of the SuperDish. And I had the SuperDish for 2 months before they started rolling them out to the public.

To be honest the only thing I have even seen off of my 105 SuperDish is the Congratulations you have a superdish screen. Other then that I have seen nothing as I don't subscribe to anything at 105.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

JohnH said:


> The wrong was in reference to your comparison with the *SuperDISH* not the DISH500.


Well, next time I should make a quote instead of memorizing all the differencies between dishes, satellites, switches, receivers, PVRs, DVRs, LNBFs, forums, software, etc .


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Null said:


> So what are you supposed to do if you need 105 or 121 as well as 110/119/129? And where's the DPP64 or 88 or whatever switch? (61.5/77/105/110/119/121/129)? Plus who-knows-what going on with more KuX and Ka locations? People are going to get mad if they get a choice that's HD/Locals/Significantly Viewed Locals/Internationals/Sky Angel, pick only two or three. Especially if they need two or three Superdishes to do it.


You forgot 148. I would like to see the person that has 6 dishes on their roof for all those birds.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Mark Holtz said:


> Hmmmm..... does the Dish 1000 have more surface area to receive the satellites than the Dish 500, thus improving the reception of the satellites?


Since it looks like they are using a shape similar to the original Phase I D* dish, then probably not.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

logray said:


> You forgot 148. I would like to see the person that has 6 dishes on their roof for all those birds.


Maybe someday someone will invent a dish with a motor that will automatically point the dish at whatever satellite you want to watch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kb7oeb said:


> Maybe someday someone will invent a dish with a motor that will automatically point the dish at whatever satellite you want to watch.


I wouldn't hold my breath - HH motor exist many years, but if you have more then one receiver, the setup will not work for you.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

kb7oeb said:


> Maybe someday someone will invent a dish with a motor that will automatically point the dish at whatever satellite you want to watch.


You mean like Trac-Vision, RaySat, Winegard, Pansat, and a few others...  There are drawbacks to those as it would suck if you had more than one receiver trying to see two different sats at the same time/


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There are a couple of entries in the NIT(Network Information Table) which suggest they are tinkering with Ka at 105. 

If you only have 8 dishes you are severely limited.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

One of our users sent these 2 pictures to me this morning, showing a Dish 1000 side by side to a Dish 500, so that you can directly see the size difference between the two.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Great "side-by-side" pictures Mark!


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kill that crazy man who said that was the size of a superdish.. Im offended LOL!!!! (j/k)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

"_So what are you supposed to do if you need 105 or 121 as well as 110/119/129_?"

Super dish and wing dish pointed at 129.

"_Will there ever be one made to pick up 105, 119, & 110_?"

No, 105 and 121 are medium powered satellites and need the larger dish.


----------



## jmc98 (Feb 10, 2005)

how do you get a dish 1000 in dfw tx


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You don't, yet. They aren't yet available to the public, as they are still in test.


----------



## danm2z (May 18, 2005)

I just moved to Washington D.C. DMA, where 2 dishes are required for locals. I've been trying to set up a weekend appointment for the 2nd dish to be installed (it wasn't on the original work order), but they don't have anything available for the next 2 months. Can you tell me if there's a single dish solution that I should wait for, rather than trying to get the 2nd dish installed?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

There is one coming, but may not happen before 2006.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

They SHOULD have offered and installed that 2nd dish on the first appointment. Don't let them off the hook. If the installers won't help call E* and threaten to report them to the FCC. Write the CEO email address if you have to. The current law REQUIRES that they install the second dish. You shouldn't have to wait two months for an install date or wait until possibly May for a single dish solution.

JL


----------



## HDJunky (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey whats up guys my first posting ever on this site atleast, well the good news is the Dish1000 is available NOW, ordered it yesterday morning! My installer is setting me up next Tuesday with one if all goes well, and yes i will be posting how the install went after completed and more importantly how the 1000 preforms...


----------

